# Rectifying poor effort at repair Megane 300



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys, need some advice please. I bought an ex demo 300 Trophy in December but found some paint defects on the front bumper. Paint missing around the headlights on both sides, same place. Renault took it back and supposedly sorted it. Went to collect it yesterday and refused it. 

Right side there’s a masking line and left side they’ve burned through the lacquer on the edge of the bumper. 

I can’t upload a picture I know this would be a lot easier! 

My question is, what’s the rough cost of rectifying this? I want my car back but want it right, my only option is to take it away and they pay for the work to be done at my chosen Bodyshop, only trouble is mine is in Wiltshire an hour away from me. 

Colour is Liquid yellow btw. Thank you!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Are you thinking of having this repaired yourself and paying for it or claiming the money back / getting a discount from them ? 

With regards to uploading photos - I use the app and it’s easy from your phone...


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks, found the app! Here's the damage they have tried to rectify

I can either take the car away to my chosen Bodyshop and have them pay the bill or get a full refund and walk away.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry better pic of other side








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Any pictures of the burn?? 

Didn't they remove the bumper and repaint it? 

I'm confused...

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

LY is meant to be an absolute pain to colour match but those issues they've caused already show how poor their workmanship is and will be.

If you reject it can you source another one, same spec, mileage, colour etc....?

If not, I'd be opting for your own bodyshop with the garage footing this bill.

Question is, why is the damage already there? As it had a bump at some point?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> LY is meant to be an absolute pain to colour match but those issues they've caused already show how poor their workmanship is and will be.
> 
> If you reject it can you source another one, same spec, mileage, colour etc....?
> 
> ...


It's a used car. There is no grounds to reject and any cosmetic work will just be done on a goodwill basis.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> Hi guys, need some advice please. I bought an ex demo 300 Trophy in December but found some paint defects on the front bumper. Paint missing around the headlights on both sides, same place. Renault took it back and supposedly sorted it. Went to collect it yesterday and refused it.
> 
> Right side there's a masking line and left side they've burned through the lacquer on the edge of the bumper.
> 
> ...


Dawn,

If they're willing to cover the cost for your chosen bodyshop to do the work then crack on with that.
I wouldn't let them have another go as if the work is that sloppy the first time, it's not going to get much better.

Sometimes you have to travel for a good job, however there's someone in Maidenhead that I can recommend who can sort it for you. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

They've had the car since jan 4th, lots of issues with it and a poor hand over on collection starting with a dead battery. I have grounds to get a full refund as this has been discussed but I want the car, I just want it to be right that's all.

Alex I'll give you a txt tomorrow if that's ok? Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't realise it was more than just the bumper. 

What else is wrong? Why did the battery and up dead?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kerr said:


> It's a used car. There is no grounds to reject and any cosmetic work will just be done on a goodwill basis.


She's been offered this option though Kerr.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> She's been offered this option though Kerr.


Yeah, I see that now.

With the paintwork and valid reasons for rejection I am curious what has happened to the car.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

If they're happy to pay for the work to be carried out else where, I'd go with that option then you know you'll be happy with the quality of work carried out as well as be able to have a conversation with the company as to what quality you expect. 

I'd get a price quote from your chosen company first and inform Renault of it, and get it in writing they will pay it. 

Credit to Renault all the same, they are trying to help you with the best resources. Dead battery is quite weird, but being a demo not surprising as it would be short journeys and then the cold of winter.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

It sounds like a lemon going by your issues on the Megane groups, If the option to return and refund is there take it, and buy another one that isn't a Friday afternoon job


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

-Jamie- said:


> It sounds like a lemon going by your issues on the Megane groups, If the option to return and refund is there take it, and buy another one that isn't a Friday afternoon job





magpieV6 said:


> They've had the car since jan 4th, lots of issues with it and a poor hand over on collection starting with a dead battery. I have grounds to get a full refund as this has been discussed but I want the car, I just want it to be right that's all.
> 
> Alex I'll give you a txt tomorrow if that's ok? Thank you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OP, you need to give us more information really - if as Jamie says there are other issues, then I think I'd be walking away...


----------

